# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  بچه های تجربی پیش که میرن گاج آزمون بدن بیان داخل

## Lara27

سلام میخواستم بدونم امسال کیا میرن گاج و این که دلیلتون چی بوده که گاجو انتخاب کردید؟

سطح سوالات و... رو چطور ارزیابی میکنید نسبت به قلم چی؟

----------


## lily7

ایکاش میشد سوالاتش رو دید .
فکر کنم بیشتر بچه های انجمن از قلم چی استفاده میکنن .

----------


## ghorveh12

دوست عزیز حقیقتش اینه که کسی اگه تک تک ازمونای گاج رو بره مطمن باشید حداقل۷۰درصد سوالات کنکور براش تضمینه.درضمن پاسخ نامه کاملی هم دارد که تمام گزینه هارو تک تک بررسی کرده.نه مثل قلمچی که یه برگه روزنامه کاهی میده بچه ها و ...امیدوارم فهمیده باشید

----------


## Lara27

مرسی دیگه قلم چی ثبت نام کردم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hanjera

سلام
بدترین جایی رو که دیدم گاج بود....
مفتی پولمو دادم برای گاج
سوالاتش مشابه * کپی برابر اصل * سوالات سال های قبل هست که میدن....
من 93-94 رفتم گاج....
از خیلیا شنیدم گزینه دو خوبه....
ویرایش :
اما انصافا سوالات دینی که مطرح میکردن خوب بودش....
کلا وقتمو واسه دینی نذاشته بودم.چون هیچی ازش هوش نمیکردم...حدود 20 تا از سوالای گاجو خوندم واسه دینی رفتم 20 درصد زدم.نمیدونم چرا اینطور شد.خخخخ

----------


## bahram777

از مدیران سایت خواهش میکنم ازمونای گاج امسالو برای فروش قرار بدید.

----------

